# mices i got to day



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

congrats


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, sweet, I like the little chocolate in the top pic!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Lovely healthy looking mousies. Congrats!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I love the half white tail of the chocolate one  Congrats!


----------

